# حياة التدقيق



## اني بل (22 فبراير 2010)

حياة التدقيق وصية إلهية ذكرها لنا معلمنا بولس الرسول قائلاً : " فانظروا كيف تسلكون بالتدقيق لا كجهلاء بل كحكماء مفتدين الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة " ( أف 5: 15 ، 16 ).

ولكي ما نفهم التدقيق في عمقه نفترض الآتي : إن ملاكاً أعلن لإنسان أن حياته علي الأرض ستنتهي بعد أسبوع ، لا شك أن هذا الإنسان سيسلك خلال هذا الأسبوع بكل تدقيق و حذر ممكن استعداداً لأبديته .



*معني التدقيق* *:*

التدقيق هو حرص من أقل خطأ ، و هو تصرف سليم متزن في احتراس و في سعي نحو أكمل وضع ممكن بغـيـر تسيب أو تراخ أو إهمال و في بعد عن الضمير الواسع الذي يبرر كثيراً من الأخطاء . 



*أهمية التدقيق :*

يظهر مما سبق أن التدقيق يعد من أهم معالم الحياة الروحية السليمة . فالإنسان الروحي الذي يهتم بأبديته و يبحث عنها يدقق في كل شئ ، و في علاقته: مع الله ، و مع نفسه ، و مع الناس .

و أيضاً يدقق في كل تصرف و في كل كلمة و في كل فكر، و كذلك في حواسه و في مشاعره و إتجاهاته

و من جهة مواعيده و وقته و نظام حياته كله الذي يسير عليه. فالإنسان المسيحي يجب أن يتسم بهذه السمة الجوهرية في جهاده و مسئوليته المتنوعة .



*ملامح الإنسان المدقق :*

هو إنسان لا يكون مدققاً فقط و هو مع الناس و إنما حتي حينما يكون وحده ، فيصبح التدقيق جزءًًا تلقائياً من طبعه و ليس مجرد مظهراً أو محاولة أو تدريب فهو يحب أن يكون بلا لوم أمام الله الذي يراه و أمام الملائكة

و القديسين .

و التدقيق هو خطوة نحو الكمال ، فالذي يحترس بكل قوته لكى لا يقع في الخطية بالفكرليس من السهل أن يقع في الخطية بالفعل .

و الإنسان المدقق لا يتساهل في حقوق الله مطلقاً بل هو يأخذ حق الله من نفسه أولاً قبل أن يأخذه من الآخرين ، 

و هو يسلك في وصية الله بكل حزم و كل دقة و بكل عمق . و طاعته لله تكون بغير مناقشة أو مساومة ، و هو يراقب نفسه و يحاسبها و لا يتساهل معها ؛ فله مبادئ و قيم يدقق في حفظها و لا يسمح مطلقاً أن يهبط عن مستواها فهي تمثل علامات واضحة في طريقه الروحي .



*التدقيق و الوسوسة :*

و علينا أن نفرق بين التدقيق المسيحي و بين المناهج السلوكية الأخرى التي يرفضها إيماننا ، و منها :

*الوسوسة:* التي تمثل الضمير المريض الذي يظن الخطأ حيث لا يوجد خطأ أو تحاربه عقدة الإثم دون سبب معقول . 

*التدقيق الفريسي :* و هو الذي يبني علي الشكل و الأمور الخارجية وإتمام الوصية بطريقة فرضية 

دون الإهتمام بالروح و الجوهرالذي من أجله وضعت الوصية ؛ لذا يقول الرب : " ويل لكم أيها الكتبة 

والفريسيون المراؤون لأنكم تنقون خارج الكأس و الصحفة و هما من داخل مملوآن اختطافاً و دعارة " 

( مت 23 : 23 ) .



*مجالات التدقيق :*​ 
*1- **القانون الروحي :*

الإنسان الروحي دقيق من جهة قانونه؛ فلا يهمل صلواته ، و مزاميره ، و مطانياته و أصوامه ، و ...

تحت أي ظرف ما ، بل يعطي روحياته وقتها و يعبد الله بكل أمانة .

*2- **الوقت :*

الإنسان المدقق حريص علي وقته ، و يري أن الوقت هو جزء من حياته ، فيحرص عليه و علي استخدامه له و لا يضيع دقيقة واحدة منه فيما يندم عليه بدون فائدة، فعليه توزيع وقته بحكمة و عدل في تدابير أمور حياته المختلفة .

*3- الفكر :*

و يمتد التدقيق أيضاً ليشمل فكر الإنسان ، فالإنسان الروحي لا يتباطئ في طرد أي فكر خاطئ يدخل إليه فهو يحرص أن يجعل فكره نقياً مرتبطاً بالله بعيداً عن الطياشة واضعاً أمامه قول القديس بولس :

" مستأسرين كل فكر لطاعة المسيح " ( 2 كو 10 : 5 ) .

*4- **مقاومة الخطية :*

الإنسان الروحي يدقق في مقاومة الخطية و يحترس لئلا يقع فيها ، و لا ينتظر حتي تأتيه الخطية فيقاومها بل يكون حريصاً في البعد عنها و في سد جميع مسالكها بحيث لا تجد منفذاً إليه.

و هو دائماً يتسلح باسم يسوع المسيح حتي لا تنفذ إليه الخطية ، و يردد الآيات المقدسة لتحميه منها.

*5- **معاملات الآخرين :*

الإنسان الروحي يدقق في نقده و في عتابه بحيث لا يجرح أحداً في توبيخه فيما هو يحاول أن ينصحهم .

*6- **الاعتراف :*

يكون حريصاً في ذكر أخطائه دون تبرير نفسه ، و أن لا يكتم شيئاً داخل نفسه، و أن لا يوقع باللوم علي الآخرين .

*محاربات الشياطين :*​ 
يحارب الشيطان الإنسان الروحي المدقق و يسمي تدقيقه تزمتاً و عدم مرونة و حرفية و فريسية ، بل و أكثر من ذلك فيصور له أنها خضوعاً للناموس و ليس للنعمة ، و لكننا نقول أن النعمة لا تشجع علي التراخي أو التسيب ، كما أن المرونة ليس معناها التحرر من القيم أو كسرالوصية بل المرونة هي في داخل تنفيذ الوصية في إطار حب الغير و استنارة الروح القدس.

كذلك قد يجعل آخرين يعترضون علي تدقيقك و يتهمونك بنفس اتهاماته السابقة ، حينئذ لا يتزعزع قلبك 

واسترشد بأب اعترافك إن تحيرت في شئ ، *و* *تذكر قول الشاعر إيليا أبو ماضي :*

*فكم شقيت في ذي الحياة فضائل و كم نعمت في ذي الحياة عيوب*


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا ومهم ورائع

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## اني بل (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا" أخي لتشجيعك


----------



## kalimooo (22 فبراير 2010)

رائع جداااا يا  اني

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع اوى يا انى
ميرسى لك ياقمرة
ربنا معاك ويعوضك كتير
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 فبراير 2010)

توضيح طيب عن الدقيق 

شكرا لكِ وعلى الموضوع الجميل
تحيتي​


----------



## اني بل (22 فبراير 2010)

الروعة بمرورك شحرورتي


----------



## اني بل (22 فبراير 2010)

وميرسي لك وردتي المميزة


----------



## اني بل (22 فبراير 2010)

والشكر الجزيل لمرورك المحبب أختي


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2010)

موضوع هاااااام جدا ومفيد
ميررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tena.barbie (28 فبراير 2010)

موضوع فى غاية الاهمية ورائع جدا

شكرا ليكى جدا ربنا يبارك خدكتك ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح معك


----------

